# Feet help



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

My groomer cuts my spoos feet with a # 10. I don't know why, but every time he is groomed for the next two to three days his feet are almost raw. In the icy snow up here this winter he actually bled. One time I tried to keep him in except to go pee, etc. They looked really raw and red, and I wondered it they were infected. That time I put neosporin on his feet. But I hate to do that as he licks them. Last time he was groomed I put organic coconut oil on his feet, and that seemed to help just as well, if not better. 

Can someone give me some advice here? What is wrong with his feet? Or is #10 too short? Or what?


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

He could have allergies or it could be yeast or possibly clipper burn from a blade that's too hot. Is he really red and kind of yellowish between his toes? Do his feet have an odor? I have seen that on a couple of poodles I groom. A trip to the vet might be in order. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Just re read your post. Sounds like clipper burn. Unless your spoo has super sensitive skin, I would think the blade the groomer is using is getting too hot. Are you happy with the groomer in general? Maybe ask them to make sure the blade isn't getting hot when they do his feet. I have one white mpoo that I do that burns on his face every single time he's groomed. His skin is SO sensitive and I make sure my blade is not hot. It's better if I use a 9, but I also got some skin works and that seems to help him. Just put it on right after he's shaved. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

kcp1227 said:


> got some skin works and that seems to help him. Just put it on right after he's shaved. Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What is skin works?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I agree with KCP, it could be clipper burn, or yeast or allergies. If allergies it could be food, or grass, or any number of things. If yeast, food could be adding to the problem. I would take him to a vet and find out for sure what it is so you can treat it or have the groomer use a different blade.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B003AVGJSI?pc_redir=1399385702&robot_redir=1[/ame]
It can be used for so many things...

That's just the first one I pulled up. I'm sure you can find a cheaper price or cheaper shipping. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

kcp1227 said:


> Coat Handler Skin Works-4oz Jar:Amazonet Supplies
> It can be used for so many things...
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That web address didn't bring anything up for me. Is it my computer? What product were you linking to?


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Sorry. It's called skin works by coat handler. It can be used for clipper burn, hot spots, bug bites... Tons of things. Just google it 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Ok - was it this? Amazon.com : Coat Handler Skin Works-4oz Jar : Pet Supplies

Sounds good, and maybe also for our hands, lips, etc. too, in addition to working on our poodles. I am looking into the ingredients to make sure it doesn't have the unpronounceables that worry me in it.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Hmm - here are the interesting INGREDIENTS:
Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein, Palm Conditioner, Panthenol, Benzoin Tree Preservative, Water

I am gluten free, and my poodle also has a reaction to wheat. Does anyone know if having wheat protein would affect me/us ??


----------



## BigRedDog (Mar 2, 2011)

*Sore Feet*

Ok..No #10 is not too short, we usually use a #15. I am wondering what color your dog is. The lighter colors (white and light apricot) sometimes (not always) have sensitive skin. IF that is the case a #10 is correct *but* it has to be sharp! If the blade is dull it will irritate the skin. Also if the dog is difficult (some are about their feet) and it takes too long, the blade can get hot so that needs to be checked as well. If the dog is very dirty, that also is an issue so the groomer can bathe the dog before she clips him. Most groomers don't' like to do this but others do it as a regular thing. I prefer cutting before bathing, but if my dog really needs a bath, I will clip after.
You might have the groomer use a soothing ointment after she shaves the feet if all these things are fine. There are several on the market that will keep the skin from getting red etc. Burt's Bees makes one but ask your vet for what they suggest.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

BigRedDog said:


> Ok..No #10 is not too short, we usually use a #15. I am wondering what color your dog is. The lighter colors (white and light apricot) sometimes (not always) have sensitive skin. IF that is the case a #10 is correct *but* it has to be sharp! If the blade is dull it will irritate the skin. Also if the dog is difficult (some are about their feet) and it takes too long, the blade can get hot so that needs to be checked as well. If the dog is very dirty, that also is an issue so the groomer can bathe the dog before she clips him. Most groomers don't' like to do this but others do it as a regular thing. I prefer cutting before bathing, but if my dog really needs a bath, I will clip after.


Thank you BigRedDog, my spoo is cream, so maybe he does have sensitive skin. I am thinking that maybe I could bathe his feet before we go into be groomed so that they are not dirty. This time of year it is muddy out so his feet may be dirty.

She normally clips him, then bathes him, then goes over him again to get him perfect

Would it make sense for me to purchase my own #10 blade and take it with me when we go so I know it is in good condition? 

He is not normally difficult about having his feet done.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Have you talked to your groomer about this? She should be able to adjust her procedure if it's irritating him. : ) In fact, if she isn't interested in helping you solve this issue, then I'd find a new groomer! I would not consider it an owner's responsibility to wash their dog before I shave him so I don't irritate him, nor to provide me with quality tools. She'll likely be willing to try doing the close work (feet, face) after the bath to see if it helps, or trying out a new or longer blade to see if that's what he needs. : )


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

You are right - I should call my groomer. Yup - will do.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

I echo PammiPoodle, definitely mention this to your groomer. Any groomer worth her salt would want to know and will help you with the solution.

That said, no, a 10 is not too short for feet. I use a 30 on Sugarfoot's feet, and for show dogs they use a 40. (I use a 15 on his face and a 10 on his belly.) However, this is something that has to be built up to, and the blade must be used skillfully. It could be your dog has other issues going on, like an allergy, as PP's have mentioned. The Coat Handler stuff is a good product for razor rash.

Good luck!

--Q


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Could be allergies, allergies to a shampoo she uses, clipper blades getting too hot and she isn't changing them out, dirty blades. I use a #40 on Kennedy's feet and he is fine. I don't let it get hot. He also sits still for his feet. I would tell the groomer the issue and see what she says. If she is very defensive then I would be concerned.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

When I first got Stella she did the same thing on her face and feet. I think she had not been groomed enough. I do my own grooming and would always use baby powder after I clipped her. It did not take long for her to stop turning red. She is fine now. I would find another groomer if this continues, but on your end, make sure he is clean, take him often, at least every 5-6 weeks and make sure that it is not allergies ect. Have you ever thought of clipping his feet yourself ? Also, they don't have to have clean feet at all, it can just be longer like the rest of the leg.


----------



## BigRedDog (Mar 2, 2011)

*Response*

First I would talk to your vet to rule out anything like allergies etc. When I had my shop in Carmel, we often saw dogs with raw irritated feet. Some had allergies, so it's worth it to rule that possibility out. Plus your vet can give you a "skin calming ointment" for your dog's feet.
Your groomer should be as concerned as you, so let them know what is going on. It's possible for you to have your own blade for your dog kept at the shop blades are not that expensive. I had clients who brought their own shampoo and conditioners.
Also if your groomer is OK with it, she can try bathing and drying first. I know it seems like a lot of additional work, but actually the clipping is much easier on a clean dog (IMHO), and I found that it really helps with sensitive skin. I guess the reason is, the dirt in the coat creates drag on the blades, slowing them down and making the coat harder to cut. The fine particles also trap between the moving blades dulling them as well.
Good luck! I hope this helps solve the problem!


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

kontiki said:


> My groomer cuts my spoos feet with a # 10. I don't know why, but every time he is groomed for the next two to three days his feet are almost raw.
> 
> Hi
> I've never had this problem, so I'm just suggesting.
> ...


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I take him every 4 -5 weeks. When the hair grows on his feet between his pads he slides all over, can't sit because his front legs slide out, even on some smooth carpets! When he runs in the house he slides 12 feet across the kitchen floor, scrambling to get his footing. He is pretty good on the grooming table, except for ears which he hates.

I will try taking my own shampoo - Earthbath, that is all really pure and natural ingedients, no chemicals. I had already had her skip the whitener.

I would like to groom him myself, but have bad arthritis in my hands, Are there any really small lightweight good clippers that have a # 10 blade? Maybe I could try, makes me really nervous.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

A 10 blade is the longest blade that is typically used for FFT. I would be surprised to see raw feet from that blade! I use anything from a 15 to a 45 on my dogs.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

So grateful for all of your ideas and experience. I talked to his groomer today. We are both puzzled why none of the other dogs she grooms have been getting clipper burn if that is what it is. In the process of trying to figure out what could be the problem we realized that he is my Service Dog, and so goes with me everywhere. I live in the upper peninsula of Michigan and we had so much snow and ice this year, and that there was road salt and chemicals everywhere that we went. Most dogs aren't walking through the huge amounts outside of store doors, etc. Could that be bothering his feet? Now that the snow has melted the salt and chemicals are gone. 

I am taking him to be groomed tomorrow, and will take my Earthbath Shampoo for him. Otherwise he will be groomed the same and we will see what happens this time. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

The problem could definitely be the salt and chemicals used because of the snow. That stuff stays on the ground even with the snow gone. I'd be sure to wipe his feet well when he comes in from outside and wash them daily and add a soothing lotion. Perhaps that will help. If not, would he wear the puppy shoes when you go out?


----------

